# fall steelie porn



## AftertheSteel (Dec 10, 2008)

We have been getting good fresh chromers the past couple days all fish were released full of "spunk"









































and the surprise brown


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice, how was the brownie run up your way this fall? My buddy has been doing decent on my old brown trib. Good to see some nice steelhead again from there. I caught my first steelhead out of that river, so it holds a special place with me.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice fishing! I bought Korkers wading sandals specifically for wading there - and 6th St @ Grand Rapids. Don't need a wading staff with the Korkers. Thx for the report. I was planning to fish the NE area this weekend, and cancelled due to the cold weather that moved in. Probably a bad move, in light of this report.


----------



## AftertheSteel (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks ... I have the new star cleats on my vibram simms boot and stick like glue, however as water temps get cold I will usualy have my staff with me no matter what ..... couple spots out there it comes in handy


----------

